# Dogs in Your Model 3



## Rocco Speranza

How is everyone transporting your pups in your 3? Pictures appreciated!

I'm planning to get a dog hammock for the back seat, but wanted to see if anyone had a better idea. My dog is hyper as heck 45lb ball of energy and will need to protect my interior.

Anyone have this?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rocco Speranza said:


> How is everyone transporting your pups in your 3? Pictures appreciated!
> 
> I'm planning to get a dog hammock for the back seat, but wanted to see if anyone had a better idea. My dog is hyper as heck 45lb ball of energy and will need to protect my interior.


Mine for the short drive to boarding before our Disney road trip...

The seatbrella is great for me after running a race and protecting the seats from sweat, but it didn't do great with the dog - he moved too much


----------



## Rocco Speranza

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mine for the short drive to boarding before our Disney road trip...
> 
> The seatbrella is great for me after running a race and protecting the seats from sweat, but it didn't do great with the dog - he moved too much
> 
> View attachment 7533


My issue is keep him from licking everything.


----------



## MelindaV

Rocco Speranza said:


> My issue is keep him from licking everything.


maybe this... ?


----------



## Sandy

Our beast is 6 1/4 lbs. When she was a pup we put her small Sherpa carrier on a towel on the center back seat secured with the center seatbelt. She rides in it exclusively in the car (unless she's wrapped around my wife's neck....). She jumps right in. It's the same carrier we use in the cabin on flights out west. The one in the Escape is pink.....The one going in the 3 will be black.

I just wish she'd ask before taking the car:


----------



## Spiffywerks

Transporting a dog in a Model 3 is no different than any other car... you get a truck.


----------



## Maevra

We use this as a booster/safety seat as it has a safety clip: https://www.petsmart.com/dog/crates...ts/top-paw-booster-seat-7510.html?cgid=100227

But sometimes we forget the car seat... 









The car has been so easy to keep clean though- love the vegan leather seats! The side door trim is pretty tough, though has some faint scratches from our dog REALLY trying to claw at the windows.


----------



## Rocco Speranza

Maevra said:


> We use this as a booster/safety seat as it has a safety clip: https://www.petsmart.com/dog/crates...ts/top-paw-booster-seat-7510.html?cgid=100227
> 
> But sometimes we forget the car seat...
> View attachment 7548
> 
> 
> The car has been so easy to keep clean though- love the vegan leather seats! The side door trim is pretty tough, though has some faint scratches from our dog REALLY trying to claw at the windows.


The doors are what I'm more worried about. Guess I'm going to have to work a lot with training. He gets pretty anxious on car rides I think because he's alone in the back.


----------



## theishu

Anyone with experience taking a bigger dog? I have a 53lb fella who sheds like fall leaves in the wind. I've been transporting him perfectly fine in the hatchback area of my Prius, which keeps him close enough and far enough simultaneously. 

But I'm not sure if I should even let him into the Model 3. Would be nice to take him on long trips without burning gas. My initial idea was to fold down the split seats in the back, put him on the flat folded down section, and tether him with a doggy seat belt or something. Not sure how the cleanliness part will hold up, though. I'd prefer my $60K car to continue looking (and smelling) like one.


----------



## mccorklm2012

I don't plan on my dogs going anywhere in my Model 3 when I get mine. I have a 100lbs Rottweiler and 60lbs Boxer and I see what they do to my Ford Edge when they hang their heads out the window. My solution is using the wife's vehicle so that should go over well lol.


----------



## ASC9er

Best suggestion I have is to fold down back seats and use a crate. Protects the dog and the car. Works especially on an active pup. Be sure to provide a comfortable blanket that the dog uses frequently.


----------



## Reliev

I got this it works pretty well

only have used it one time though, not sure if there is a better option but I just threw it in the wash worked great. still have a couple of dog hairs but no where what I would if i didnt buy it.


----------



## theishu

relidtm said:


> I got this it works pretty well
> 
> only have used it one time though, not sure if there is a better option but I just threw it in the wash worked great. still have a couple of dog hairs but no where what I would if i didnt buy it.


Hmm... wouldn't work for me because I have a child seat too in the back. Maybe this instead?


----------



## aquadoggie

Yeah, I got a cover from amazon too and it works fine. I tried to fold the seats down, but my pup is too tall so he then hits his head on the glass and also his hair sticks really bad to the fabric on the back side of the seats. I've resigned myself to the fact I'll just have to be diligent about cleaning and vacuuming. Worth it for me. Love that doofus.


----------



## Reliev

I use this with a car seat its good because if my kid throws stuff now im not looking for it.

Edit, I take the car seat out of course


----------



## GDN

Good question and I have to be honest I have always gone the way of @Spiffywerks and just taken the truck when we go somewhere with the dogs (2 English Bulldogs). That is usually about 200 miles to family in Oklahoma. It's a truck (although a nice one) but it never bothered me, it's a truck. But the dog hair is crazy unbelievable and I have to vacuum for an hour it seems just to get most of it out after a trip.

For the M3 we wanted the LR to be able to easily make it to OK and other trips and want to be able to take the dogs along, but really am looking for a solution to the hair. Our goal is to be able to lay both back seats down so they have plenty of room to roam and lay out and then find something like the hammocks posted above that might cover from the trunk all the way to the back of the front seats. Haven't really started looking, but hope to find it. If all else fails, a big cloth/canvas drop cloth from Home Depot is likely the best solution to cover the whole area.


----------



## rareohs

Dogs = wife's SUV


----------



## rareohs

ps:

Kids = wife's SUV :laughing:


----------



## Reliev

what happens when the wife wants a model y? same thing?


----------



## rareohs

relidtm said:


> what happens when the wife wants a model y? same thing?


:flushed:


----------



## ng0

rareohs said:


> ps:
> 
> Kids = wife's SUV :laughing:


This is exactly what I do. Wife isn't thrilled about it, but no car seat going in my brand new model 3!!!


----------



## Justmurr

Yeah I have a 60 pound golden doodle that sheds white hair like the ***** she is (meaning that in the most loving way, she’s awesome).
I will do everything I can to avoid her riding in the 3. I know it will have to happen at some point but I will just plan on cleaning out after each time. Otherwise she’s now also stuck in the wife’s SUV going forward.

Wish I could do the same with the 7yr old daughter but I’ll have to just deal with her messes.


----------



## aronth5

This dog hammock works well connected over the front and rear seats. Came with a dog harness so the dog is seat belted and movements are restricted. Last thing I wanted was for the dog to be able to get to the car doors and scratch them. I only take one dog at a time on very short trips so this restriction is fine and of course safer for the dog..


----------



## ummgood

My dog is a hairy mess. I told my wife that the truck is dedicated to him. If we need to take him somewhere we are going to take him in the truck. He has been in my wife's van a couple times and there is already hair everywhere. I told my wife we could make a fur coat with his shedding because there are piles of his hair all over our house everywhere and we just vacuumed a few days ago. It is INSANE.


----------



## theishu

What a good boy! You do you, puppy. Don't mind what @ummgood says


----------



## Audrey

My dogs (one Labradoodle and one Pembroke Corgi) will end up in the model 3 eventually. This is my car -- my mode of transport. That does not diminish the importance of my model 3, love I have for it, or desire I have to keep it pristine. (It's at the detailer's for two weeks getting full body PPF and ceramic applied right now.) My model 3 is going to be a major part of my life, which means it will get dirty, get cleaned, and get dirty again. At some point you just gotta live your life, right? The dogs will need rides. 

We use a doggy hammock and harnesses as well in our previous cars; that will be the same here.


----------



## ummgood

theishu said:


> What a good boy! You do you, puppy. Don't mind what @ummgood says


Don't get me wrong we absolutely love our dog. I just have the option of not taking him in my car so for now I don't plan on it 

Plus he loves going in the truck (probably because that is the only car I let him stick his head out the window (at low speeds only). So every time I open the truck door he is in there wanting to go. He did it Tuesday when I got my Model 3 as I was moving over my essentials from the truck to the Model 3. The model 3 was open he didn't even go near it. As soon as I opened the truck he was in it.


----------



## theishu

ummgood said:


> Don't get me wrong we absolutely love our dog. I just have the option of not taking him in my car so for now I don't plan on it
> 
> Plus he loves going in the truck (probably because that is the only car I let him stick his head out the window (at low speeds only). So every time I open the truck door he is in there wanting to go. He did it Tuesday when I got my Model 3 as I was moving over my essentials from the truck to the Model 3. The model 3 was open he didn't even go near it. As soon as I opened the truck he was in it.


Oh, please - I was just kidding. I'm in the same boat as you are. At least mine sheds only white hair, and I wish I could've waited for the white seats. I'm going with the same option as you - putting him in the Prius hatch, where he always goes. Wish there was a less messier way to take him and the kid seat, in the black interior model 3


----------



## ummgood

theishu said:


> Oh, please - I was just kidding. I'm in the same boat as you are. At least mine sheds only white hair, and I wish I could've waited for the white seats. I'm going with the same option as you - putting him in the Prius hatch, where he always goes. Wish there was a less messier way to take him and the kid seat, in the black interior model 3


We have been known to start hacking because we accidentally suck in floating hair so it can also be a driving risk


----------



## Ken Voss

so....has anyone purchased a dog back seat cover or dog back seat hammock? Most of them have an 18" drop (from the top of the back seat to the floor) while the model 3 has a very low back seat with a 9" drop and the sides of the seats are only 4".

Looking for anyone who has actually purchased one of these for their model 3 that can tell me how (or if) it fits


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ken Voss said:


> so....has anyone purchased a dog back seat cover or dog back seat hammock? Most of them have an 18" drop (from the top of the back seat to the floor) while the model 3 has a very low back seat with a 9" drop and the sides of the seats are only 4".
> 
> Looking for anyone who has actually purchased one of these for their model 3 that can tell me how (or if) it fits


Seatbrella - purchased for sweating after running a race, but worked decently well with the dog.


----------



## Reliev

This is my hammock from today at the supercharger coming home seems to keep the vast majority of the dog hair out .


----------



## Ken Voss

relidtm said:


> This is my hammock from today at the supercharger coming home seems to keep the vast majority of the dog hair out .


What brand is this?


----------



## Reliev

Dog Seat Cover Car Seat Cover for Pets Pet Seat Cover Hammock 600D Heavy Duty Waterproof Scratch Proof Nonslip Durable Soft Pet Back Seat Covers for C


----------



## Ken Voss

relidtm said:


> Dog Seat Cover Car Seat Cover for Pets Pet Seat Cover Hammock 600D Heavy Duty Waterproof Scratch Proof Nonslip Durable Soft Pet Back Seat Covers for C


thanks @relidtm... I have two questions:
1- it looks like the side flaps (where it covers the side of the seat bottom) are a little too long and hangs lower than the seat. Do you have to lift this up every time you close the door?
2- I know that these have a buckle where it connects to the front headrests, do you ever feel this in the back of your neck?


----------



## MelindaV

Ken Voss said:


> thanks @relidtm... I have two questions:
> 1- it looks like the side flaps (where it covers the side of the seat bottom) are a little too long and hangs lower than the seat. Do you have to lift this up every time you close the door?
> 2- I know that these have a buckle where it connects to the front headrests, do you ever feel this in the back of your neck?


are the side flaps not intended to go up and cover the doors?

I've had this one sitting in my Amazon list for a while and it's side flappy bits go upward


----------



## Reliev

sure
the side flaps can be zipped up you don't have to put it on the door you can actually fold it underneath and zip it, I chose not to because my chihuahua/ rat terrier mix slobbers on my door surprisingly no slobber so it worked.

I put the flap up to cover the door it has another clip thing you can do to wrap it around the seat I put it around the back seat but you can probably do the front seat also it's just another layer.

I never felt it in the back of my neck I have taken them to the dog park a few times since getting the car there is no hair then, but on the road trip this weekend a little hair got on there, in retro spec the first time I did this without a cover it took a good 20 minutes to get all the dog hair up this time less than 2 min for the entire car I was shocked..
well worth it imo.


----------



## MelindaV

@relidtm - what harnesses are you using? My chihuahua is close to the size of yours; he's not a mix, just 'big boned' (aka ill-bred) and typically use a Gentle Leader but don't think it's the best for car restraint.


----------



## Reliev

@MelindaV oh snap that would have been so much easier LMAO been hanging it up and throwing it over the headrest...this makes 100% more sense! thanks oh man glad my wife isnt on here

and the harness i use is ruff wear its awesome, also got the seatbelts from amazon too


----------



## Reliev

ive been doing this.

im willing to bet that little bit of dog hair would have been less if i did it 100% right


----------



## Reliev

so I'm not sure if the headrest is worth it for a cover that is up to you but I got similar to seat belts for $6.99 for 2 and the cover was 26 when I bought it camel camel camel says it been as low as 12 so I still bought too high.


----------



## MelindaV

Hey @GRiMm-V- saw your pup photo in the delivery photo thread (yay Ptld cars!). Which harness are you using? it looks like it may also be the ruffwear, or something similar. any comments on it?


----------



## Travelwolf

I got one from Petco, its a basic gray canvas with a center zipper to let him poke his head up if i want. The seats ssit a little high for it but it works to keep the dirt and grime out.


----------



## theishu

Travelwolf said:


> I got one from Petco, its a basic gray canvas with a center zipper to let him poke his head up if i want. The seats ssit a little high for it but it works to keep the dirt and grime out.


Do you have a link or a pic?


----------



## Travelwolf

this is not the one i have, but i got it many years ago. Mine is plain canvas basic but i believe was about the same price. This is set up the same way though. The clips that go around the headrest actually clip on the side so they dont bother you. looks like this one doesnt have the zi[[er either, which i think is actually good. both of my dogs were able to get therir noses in there and force the zipper down so they had front seat access. 

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...-quilted-hammock-seat-cover-for-pets-in-gray#https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...-quilted-hammock-seat-cover-for-pets-in-gray#


----------



## MelindaV

Travelwolf said:


> this is not the one i have, but i got it many years ago. Mine is plain canvas basic but i believe was about the same price. This is set up the same way though. The clips that go around the headrest actually clip on the side so they dont bother you. looks like this one doesnt have the zi[[er either, which i think is actually good. both of my dogs were able to get therir noses in there and force the zipper down so they had front seat access.
> 
> https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...-quilted-hammock-seat-cover-for-pets-in-gray#https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...-quilted-hammock-seat-cover-for-pets-in-gray#


pix w dogs? (because who doesn't need more puppy pix?) have you found having the doors un-covered to be an issue?


----------



## Travelwolf

i didnt take a picture with the dog in it, he has only ridden in the car the one time so far. lol I haven't had issues with the side being open with either dog, but if you have a sloberer it may be? hadn't thought of that since mine doesnt.


----------



## MelindaV

mine don't slobber, but can see the potential for scratches. I'll have to look at my current car's doors and see if there are any scratches

I also have purchased the Ruffwear Load-Up (for one dog) and the Sleepypod Clickit Sport (for the other) so maybe being tethered directly to the seatbelt will keep them away from the doors anyway.


----------



## Blee

I’m going to try to find a damaged hood from a body shop. Cut out the center where the Frunk is. Install a plexiglass dome with vents. Probably take some trial and error to get the vents situated optimally so there isn’t too much wind noise. No mess in the interior on long road trips. Still plenty of room for the kids in the back!


----------



## ummgood

Blee said:


> I'm going to try to find a damaged hood from a body shop. Cut out the center where the Frunk is. Install a plexiglass dome with vents. Probably take some trial and error to get the vents situated optimally so there isn't too much wind noise. No mess in the interior on long road trips. Still plenty of room for the kids in the back!


Genius. Plus it would look like the Adam West bat mobile. I wonder how it would effect range.


----------



## Blee

ummgood said:


> Genius. Plus it would look like the Adam West bat mobile. I wonder how it would effect range.


I had a Jetsons image in my head, but the Batman analogy works just as well! Not sure in the range issue. Have to report back on that. I'd only install it for long trips where we're all packed to go.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Blee said:


> I'm going to try to find a damaged hood from a body shop. Cut out the center where the Frunk is. Install a plexiglass dome with vents. Probably take some trial and error to get the vents situated optimally so there isn't too much wind noise. No mess in the interior on long road trips. Still plenty of room for the kids in the back!


Something like this, but with the globe in the front instead of at the back? 
https://media.wired.com/photos/593252a1edfced5820d0fa07/master/w_582,c_limit/the-homer-inline4.jpg


----------



## GRiMm-V-

MelindaV said:


> Hey @GRiMm-V- saw your pup photo in the delivery photo thread (yay Ptld cars!). Which harness are you using? it looks like it may also be the ruffwear, or something similar. any comments on it?


Yep thats the exact one. Picked it up at REI in 2015 right when we rescued her  The first harness wore out real quick, where the metal hook is secured to the harness. 
I picked up the same harness again; looks like Ruffwear has made some improvements since (added a plastic piece to prevent the metal chafing against the webbing). No problems since then


----------



## Chaotos

I have a 23 lb black ****er spaniel and I am worried because I am getting an P AWD with white seats. He rides in back. Currently I have a BMW 3 series and I just attach his standard leash/harness to the middle back seat belt with a carabiner. We just put a towel under him but it tends to move around.

The dog hammocks look like a good solution. I wonder if I would be able to use the back seat belt method? I like the looks of the Petco model.


----------



## JWardell

Everything I see this thread, I click it thinking I will be seeing photos of cute doggies in the car. It's certainly valuable to discuss dog-related things, but hey lets see some pics of your pups as well!


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Everything I see this thread, I click it thinking I will be seeing photos of cute doggies in the car. It's certainly valuable to discuss dog-related things, but hey lets see some pics of your pups as well!


@JWardell - Umi (in the current car), trying out one of the new seatbelt harnesses 
(this one ended up being for the other dog, but that's not really what you were caring about anyway, right?  )








and later that night in the other harness (that ended up being swapped for a smaller size)


----------



## Sparky4life

I just let George drive.


----------



## quadmasta

I thought for sure I took pictures when the Chis went on a road trip with me but I guess I forgot.

Our foster dog, Belle, rides on a moving blanket with the seats folded down. She likes laying right where the rear air vents blow


----------



## NattyAK

EDH said:


> This dog hammock works well connected over the front and rear seats. Came with a dog harness so the dog is seat belted and movements are restricted. Last thing I wanted was for the dog to be able to get to the car doors and scratch them. I only take one dog at a time on very short trips so this restriction is fine and of course safer for the dog..


Have you had any issue with the plastic buckle rubbing on the leather? I bought one a lot like this, and the Model 3 is going to be for road trips, and that's my only worry. I was thinking about wrapping them in old t-shirts to prevent some rubbing.


----------



## Tom Hudson

We got this hammock for the rear seat for our two Siberian huskies:

https://www.inthecompanyofdogs.com/itemdy00.aspx?T1=D151027+BK

It fits the Model 3 like a glove -- 2 straps front and rear that fit right over the headrests. Pops in or out in about a minute, I store it in the frunk.


----------



## ZaelFaroe

Hammock is great for keeping the dirt and fur contained. My 2 year old puppy freaked out the other day about another dog walking by and jumped on the door. She scratched the door up by the windows. Little nail indents... If I didn't love her, I could have killed her. Hoping I can figure out a way to remove them without having to paying through the nose. Might not matter for bigger dogs, but for medium sized puppies like mine, I wish I had invested in some sort of door protector for the backseat as well.


----------



## TrevP

Another option from EVAnnex (M3OC sponsors): https://evannex.com/products/rear-seat-pet-cover-for-tesla-model-3


----------



## john lee

Fold down the seat, put down a dog blanket, but otherwise let them have the run of the car, especially shotgun when driving by myself with the dogs. Nose prints on the windows? yep. Hair everywhere? yep. red dirt footprints? yep. What I really need is a dog mode, where the doors are locked, HVAC on, motion sensor disabled.


----------



## Thumper

Just got our red /white AWD yesterday. We expected to use the crate we use in our Model S. It turns out that the Marchioro #4 will not, not not fit in the Model 3. It is 27.75x19.5x20.25H. You can almost! split the halves and reassemble it in the trunk but you can't. Will now explore the sling solution found here on page one or the next smaller crate form Marchioro which is only 17" high. Our dog is a 32lb. English ****ker named Fergus.


----------



## Zella

Rocco Speranza said:


> How is everyone transporting your pups in your 3? Pictures appreciated!
> 
> I'm planning to get a dog hammock for the back seat, but wanted to see if anyone had a better idea. My dog is hyper as heck 45lb ball of energy and will need to protect my interior.
> 
> Anyone have this?


----------



## Bokonon

Now on the software road map... Dog Mode!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053477064844632064


----------



## Rbrooks84

I generally ride with my pup, as he loves sticking his head out the window. I have been laying down blankets/towels to protect the interior. Would love to know of any additions i can add which are dog friendly, and enhance the driving experience. Looking for dog friendly accessories and upgrades.

thanks in advance


----------



## DarkNRG

Ziggy riding in style. Booster seat attaches to the seatbelt, and has straps that connect to his harness


----------



## JWardell

Teslarati posted a great article on #frunkpuppyfever with tons of adorable doggy pics!

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-community-frunkpuppy-story/


----------



## lawduck

This was just released for the Model 3 in the last week. It is great for dog owners (and skiers). I've had one in 4 or 5 cars now and have been very happy with the product.

https://www.canvasback.com/index.php/tesla-model-3-cargo-liners.html?___SID=U&f=1


----------



## JWardell

lawduck said:


> This was just released for the Model 3 in the last week. It is great for dog owners (and skiers). I've had one in 4 or 5 cars now and have been very happy with the product.
> 
> https://www.canvasback.com/index.php/tesla-model-3-cargo-liners.html?___SID=U&f=1


Oh wow, those look excellent.


----------



## Deadbattery

we have 2 dogs, I put the seat down (please fix the seatbelt alarm!) and put a sheet/down I tuck it in under the sides and pull it all the way to the back. The lack of bulkheads lets us treat the car like a hatch and the dogs jump in from the trunk side. I take the dogs on a long muddy walk every Saturday and this is the easiest car I have had to keep clean. the seats are high so the dogs have easy access to the window without jumping up.


----------



## MelindaV

My dog's ride in the car went much better today (without his brother there freaking out) to and from his vet appointment


----------



## sharksfan22

Use my wife's SUV.


----------



## MountainPass

Anyone have a picture of a Greyhound in the Model 3? I need it.


----------



## MelindaV

MountainPass said:


> Anyone have a picture of a Greyhound in the Model 3? I need it.


an Italian Greyhound 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dogs-in-your-model-3.6601/page-4#post-178062


----------



## MountainPass

MelindaV said:


> an Italian Greyhound
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dogs-in-your-model-3.6601/page-4#post-178062


Iggy's count! Thank you!


----------



## Madmolecule

Bruce prefers the front seat.


----------



## DarkNRG

Ziggy is part iggy. We’ve had 7 greyhounds over the years though. I’d like to see one too. I work with a greyhound rescue organization, and one of these days I’ll end up with another.


----------



## GDN

Had a pup that needed a trip to the vet this afternoon, so tried out the new back seat cover. It did well and the pup did pretty well. They don't ride very often. He decided to settle down and rest his head, didn't look comfortable, but he rode that way for a while.

This one is like most, it just hooks over the headrests, so simple to get in and out, but I like the ends, they zip up to protect the door. I wish they were a little taller, I'm afraid the top of the door where it meets the window is in danger of nail scratches, but otherwise quite pleased with it.

This one had been on sale when we bought it I believe. It also has mesh in the middle so that air can come through from the vents.


----------



## blu747

I am a brand new (besotted) Model 3 owner concerned about how to warn my pets that this car doesn't make vroom-vroom noises before it starts moving. Of course I check before I get in the car that no one is lounging in the shade of a tire, but that's fleeting information. How do I "announce" to my 4-legged roommates that it's time to relocate. Any suggestions/experiences?


----------



## garsh

Ideas:

Keep your pets in the house
Keep your pets out of the garage
Use a leash or fence to keep pets away from the car
Blow the horn
Yell "vroom vroom" before moving
Park your old, unused ICE nearby for critters to use as shade instead


----------



## Ken Voss

We have trained our dog to "PLACE". We have a doggy door from inside the house to the garage and from the garage to the fenced in side yard so she can get into the garage whenever she wants. We ran a 20' carpet runner along the backside of the garage (farthest from the garage door) and trained her to obey the command "place" when we give this command she does not move off of the carpet runner.

So now when we leave or return home and she hears the garage door open, she usually comes out to see what is going on but she knows that she is not allowed to move off of the carpet runner, we no longer need to give the "PLACE" command, she now knows that she must stay on the runner unless we give her a release command ("COME" or "OK").

Here is a pic of Marley Doodle she thinks she is a Frunk Puppy


----------



## MountainPass

DarkNRG said:


> Ziggy is part iggy. We've had 7 greyhounds over the years though. I'd like to see one too. I work with a greyhound rescue organization, and one of these days I'll end up with another.


Thank you for all that you do for those retired hounds. We will be getting another soon since they are phasing out racing in Florida.


----------



## Jim Brown

aronth5 said:


> This dog hammock works well connected over the front and rear seats. Came with a dog harness so the dog is seat belted and movements are restricted. Last thing I wanted was for the dog to be able to get to the car doors and scratch them. I only take one dog at a time on very short trips so this restriction is fine and of course safer for the dog..


Is this the "Regular" or "Extra Large" size?


----------



## DarkNRG

Thanks Mountain Pass! We are in a lul right now, but I expect we will have a surplus of dogs needing homes over the next 2 years.


----------



## SalisburySam

For the first time since delivery last July, one of my dogs and I went for a 120-mile drive, 60 each way. Usually my wife accompanies so one or both dogs would be in the back but today “Missy” our 14-year-old 71-lb German Shepherd rode shotgun.

At first she was excited, watching outside for whatever and sniffing at the HVAC vents in front for new aromas. A few minutes into our 75-minute trip she relaxed and curled up in the seat. And an hour later, perhaps 10 minutes from our destination, she decided to stretch out over the console. We both loved that as I could scratch behind her ears and rub her shoulders; lots of great affection going on. We were on an Interstate, 70mph, using Autopilot and NavOnAutopilot. Beautiful day, beautiful trip, beautiful car performance, little traffic. 

Then Missy decided to raise her head and investigate the display panel. First, she cancelled my navigation with her cold wet nose. I didn’t realize it until it dawned on me I wasn’t hearing navigation or lane change info any more and saw my route was cancelled. Next, we began listening to streaming radio with ever-changing volume levels (apparently she likes folk music; who knew?). Then she turned off the A/C. All of a sudden the wipers were on max speed (dry, sunny morning). The map went from satellite to road view...and then back again. So the pooch effectively controls the car now and I’m thankful she doesn’t reach for the shift lever. And then we slowed down to 50 when she nosed the speed limit sign on the display. It was an incorrect GPS holdover limit from previous construction and the road was actually 70mph. By this time I was laughing so hard I had to pull over, readjust her seating position, clean the nose prints and slobber off the display, reestablish our navigation, and continue to our destination.

A totally different version of Dog Mode.

Missy rode in the back seat for our trip home. She stretched out and went to sleep. I missed her company up front but the display stayed much cleaner and the vehicle systems remained as I set them. This was yet another great experience I could not have had in anything but the Tesla.


----------



## Frully

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,.

....

.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA <folk music playing in background>


----------



## StromTrooperM3

mccorklm2012 said:


> I don't plan on my dogs going anywhere in my Model 3 when I get mine. I have a 100lbs Rottweiler and 60lbs Boxer and I see what they do to my Ford Edge when they hang their heads out the window. My solution is using the wife's vehicle so that should go over well lol.


I decided to keep my SUV that was my daily before the Model3 for this reason as well. No matter what you do a 100lb dog with nails will ruin your car with hair, slobber, and the nails on every surface 😵

She's got way more room in my SUV as well. I'm super anal about keeping my cars nice so this helps my OCD. My friends think I'm trying to be funny when I say my Infiniti is now my "beater" but I've given up on keeping it in showroom condition and now the Tesla gets that treatment


----------



## SalisburySam

StromTrooperM3 said:


> View attachment 24458


What a beauty girl! Please let her know she's welcome in my Model 3!


----------



## MelindaV

@billionaiire - you may be interested in this thread for your road trip with your pup  (if nothing else, maybe a posted photo from the trip).


----------



## Gabzqc

We bought this hammock (with side wings to protect the doors) and it works really well in our Jetta. Have yet to try it in the 3, but dont see why it wouldnt work!


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Gabzqc said:


> Have yet to try it in the 3, but dont see why it wouldnt work!


The lack of adjustable headrests is a major flaw in using something like this...


----------



## Gabzqc

StromTrooperM3 said:


> The lack of adjustable headrests is a major flaw in using something like this...


headrests totally not a problem in my previous car. Never had to move the headrest to make this fit. The straps just sit over the headrest.
So I dont expect it to be any different with Model 3


----------



## MelindaV

Gabzqc said:


> headrests totally not a problem in my previous car. Never had to move the headrest to make this fit. The straps just sit over the headrest.
> So I dont expect it to be any different with Model 3


I have been using a similar style hammock, and the straps around the headrests are not an issue at all.


----------



## Madmolecule

Our doodle has gone to college with our youngest daughter. We are picking up our new baby, a bearded collie, on May 9th in Saskatoon. We will be bringing him back to Hotlanta, so the dog mode will be key. Still trying to come up with a name. His temporary name is Cognac, so we are thinking Louis or Remy to stay with the theme, or maybe Elon. Any name ideas for our new boy?


----------



## SalisburySam

I vote for Remi as a name! Cool, refined, doesn’t sound like something else, apropos of an adorable pooch!


----------



## Madmolecule

Remy arrived yesterday. With some creative documents we were able to bring him back from Canada. He’s loving our 3, and I’m loving My evannex seat cover and hoody. The rear ones fit amazing


----------



## Manuutje

I just bought my new Model 3 and will be receiving it three weeks from now.

I am a border collie owner (21 kg, 46,3 lb) and would like to purchase a two-seat car cover as in this link:


I need to decide between the medium sized (width 80 cm = 31,45 in) or the larger sized (width 85 cm = 33,47 in).

Can anyone tell me what the dimension (width) is of the larger foldable part of the rear seats, that would be the sum of the left and center rear seat?

Thank you!


----------



## bwilson4web

Hi,

Although there are cracks in motel 'pet bans', you can assume your pets will have to stay in a kennel when on vacation. Visiting my Mom in Kansas, we put the two larger dogs in a kennel but due to an unplanned medical problem, I was faced with a $500 fee. So on a recent trip to visit my best friend in high school, we took all three dogs with a plan:








There are three dogs in this photo. In this case, we used "dog mode" enhanced by handouts placed in the front and side windows.

The Tesla HVAC only works if the battery SOC is above 20% but it is a significant load. On a 12A 120VAC EVSE circuit, the car loses charge slower but still loses charge. So at 2AM, I drove to the Jackson MS SuperCharger and back to Vicksburg to start with 144 mi on our Standard Range Plus Model 3 (SR+M3). By 7:30 AM:

















Now there was less than 10F temperature difference so 120VAC circuit won't handle it. I recommend using a 30-50A EVSE. Sad to say, the 50A drops were occupied so only a 120VAC or 30A 240VAC hookup was available and I didn't have a round connector adapter for that RV park:








I don't have a universal solution for the different NEMA plugs around. I fear my frunk will soon look like a hardware store electrical connector rack.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Madmolecule

We now have two puppies for our model 3, And my wife is waiting on her model 3 to be delivered. Re my and Cody celebrating the Fourth of July. They’re fresh transplants from Canada but they just had a Canada day a couple days ago.


----------



## Deadbattery

We are a back seat down dog family the dogs get the whole back, easy access to the window and cleanup is super easy.

We bought a "canvasback" cover. It is a cordura backpacky nylon cover cut to fit the entire trunk/backseat of the model 3. We have had it a couple months and love it.

Pictures of the cover are hard because it is black nylon so.... puppies!








Canvasback link
https://www.canvasback.com/index.php/tesla-model-3-cargo-liners.html?___SID=U&f=1


----------



## Madmolecule

Today I ordered a black and white plaid cover from canvasback. You could even put there name on it, Visiting some camels 🐪 today. I am glad we had the seat cover we already had, as the pups got pretty dirty


----------



## Deadbattery

Madmolecule said:


> Today I ordered a black and white plaid cover from canvasback. You could even put there name on it, Visiting some camels 🐪 today. I am glad we had the seat cover we already had, as the pups got pretty dirty
> View attachment 27449


Awesome! I think the plaid will look cool, we have had ours for a month or so and it has made it way easier to cleanup after a trip with the dogs.


----------



## JWardell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146835604585492480


----------



## Mike Chapman

Used this for years in lots of vehicles. Dog love it and so do I.



Rocco Speranza said:


> How is everyone transporting your pups in your 3? Pictures appreciated!
> 
> I'm planning to get a dog hammock for the back seat, but wanted to see if anyone had a better idea. My dog is hyper as heck 45lb ball of energy and will need to protect my interior.
> 
> Anyone have this?


Pet Tube Kennel on Amazon-- Use one for years. Dog loves it and so do I.


----------



## garsh

Mike Chapman said:


> Pet Tube Kennel on Amazon-- Use one for years. Dog loves it and so do I.


The cat, on the other hand, is going to kill you in your sleep for placing him in it with the dog.


----------



## MelindaV

my one dog with be totally fine with hanging out in that. the other would take about 90 seconds to chew/claw his way thru it.


----------



## Madmolecule

We took our boys out for ice cream with their new canvasback. It is great that it attaches with Velcro in separate sections so you can remove the trunk or raise the seats without removing the canvas liner.


----------



## Deadbattery

Madmolecule said:


> We took our boys out for ice cream with their new canvasback. It is great that it attaches with Velcro in separate sections so you can remove the trunk or raise the seats without removing the canvas liner.
> 
> View attachment 28241
> View attachment 28242
> View attachment 28243


Love the plaid!


----------



## Frully

We recently did our first tesla camping trip and I feel the need to suggest adding padding to the opening to the trunk, right behind the seat lugs. Having bashed my hip on it and gotten a blood-owwie, I'd not want a furry pupper to have a similar situation.







Razer knife surgery on a dollar store pool noodle (hollow core kind). Literally took 1 minute.






Installed. Kept my booty safe.


----------



## Deadbattery

*Just got home from a 2,500 mile road trip, Express from Amherst MA to Chicago then up thru the great lakes on the way home. we left with 3 adults and two dogs and SOME dorm stuff, the rest we shipped. After we dropped our son off at school I picked up the 4 inch foam mattress we had delivered to the nearby Amazon hub and headed up the west coast of Michigan up into Ontario and back down thru Niagara for the last leg back to Amherst.*

Dog mode is awesome but thankfully we only had to use it for us one night.

Overall we camped 5 nights sleeping in the car, I made beds for the dogs in the front seat

Here are the pups in bed... 









So Me and my son in the front seats, here is the back seat situation









Everything went fine, I had a near miss on charging since I did not read enough about what I needed in a camp site. (do not get a dogbone unless it has been rewired to work with EVs). but

We ran Dog mode only one night, it was in the low 6os the other nights so just left windows cracked and that was fine for everyone.

Dog mode is fine (magic really) but there should eventually be a camper mode, so the screen can go off easily and you don't set off the car alarm getting up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night.

Sleeping in the car is easy the mattress was fine, only knock is that it is a little challenging getting in.

Tailwinds matter,

Coming east from Buffalo to Amherst we did 204 wh per mile , I was taking my time but that is dramatically better than the 245 we did going west (we had rain too) Still all in


----------



## DarkNRG

Ziggy has a new buddy Thorin. The back seat is covered (Evannex), and there were two dog seats. Thorin decided one was enough though.


----------



## SD Tesla




----------



## Reliev

DarkNRG said:


> Ziggy has a new buddy Thorin. The back seat is covered (Evannex), and there were two dog seats. Thorin decided one was enough though.
> View attachment 28510


can you link that bed? i want one for my model 3 and cyber truck


----------



## Lgkahn

Still.find understand why u cant have dog mode with sentry
Worried about getting damaged when taking dogs out with us for dinner. For now don't use dog mode..leave heat on and sentry mode.


----------



## garsh

Lgkahn said:


> Still.find understand why u cant have dog mode with sentry


Because if sentry mode were to go off, then your poor dogs are subjected to max-volume Bach.

Just use dog mode and forgo sentry mode. The cameras will continue to record everything that happens for the most recent hour, if you really need to review footage.


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Because if sentry mode were to go off, then your poor dogs are subjected to max-volume Bach.


My dogs Bach all the time and it is loud, especially when somone rings the doorbell.


----------



## DarkNRG

Reliev,

Just saw your post. Here is a link: 
One caveat on that K&H dog booster seat: We have white seats and the black spiky rubber material on the bottom (designed to prevent shifting) was marring the seat. It was barely noticeable, and maybe not permanent. We have the full seat protector in between the booster seat, and white seats now, and that has been the perfect setup for Z&T. You could just put any safe material underneath and it would be fine.


----------



## BSElectrons

I bought two of These covered carriers for my bassets last year and they have been great. Doesn't stop the hair from getting all over the back but keeps their paws, drool and wet noses off my interior. 🐶


----------

